# Anyone Ever Had Their Fortune Told?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anybody ever had their fortune told, palm read, tarot card reading, aura photograph, etc.?  I had a girlfriend give me a tarot card reading when I was a young teenager, but I don't even remember what she said.  I really didn't believe in it, and guess it wasn't a negative thing, or I might have remembered.

I was talking with a group of coworkers about a metaphysics fair that was in town, and one lady said she had her fortune told at one of those.  When we asked what they said, she became visibly upset and said she didn't even want to talk about it or think about it...she actually walked away from the group. 

I always thought I wouldn't mind getting one of those aura photographs taken, to see what kind of colors surrounded me.  You guys believe in that stuff, or think it's bogus?  I have an open mind, but with me seein' is believin', like with ghosts or shadow people...I'd have to have a personal experience to be convinced.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 28, 2013)

1971 in Carmel by a beautiful woman who called herself a witch . . .    It was all b.s. but fun...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2013)

Had fortune told once while visiting in New York State.  It was a tarot card reading. But I never bought into any of it because while I was waiting to have my session, I was talking to my friend about my dog at home ... Freddie (the sheepdog) 
Well, I go in for the reading ... she said .. There someone in your life named FRED.  yeah, right!


----------



## TICA (Jun 29, 2013)

I had tea leaves read once.  The poor woman was so far off the mark, I actually felt sorry for her.  But it was something to do when I was working up North for a week.  I have a brother in law who is really into astrology so I'd like to have a chart done.  He lives on the other side of the country though, so I don't think that will be happening any time soon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> 1971 in Carmel by a beautiful woman who called herself a witch . . .    It was all b.s. but fun...



1998 in Wilkes Barre by a beautiful woman who called herself a witch ... and was the real thing.

I went to a metaphysics fair that was (surprisingly) being held in the area for the first time. Prior to this the township had an ordinance that required all witches be burned on site and ashes brought to the township recycling center. 

As a degree holder in Metaphysics I feel it my honor-bound duty to try keeping up with all developments in the field. Besides, I was out of incense for the school so I figured I could get some there.

As I wandered down the aisles I made eye-contact with a beautiful woman sitting at a small table off in the corner. Of course my physical body ignored my brain and made a bee-line in her direction. She smiled and bade me be seated. Luckily I've had Tarot readings before, among other types, and know that one scam that is heavily relied upon is the Q&A session that always takes place. I was determined to be a mute.

That task was simplified by her beauty - rarely am I at a loss for words with a woman, but something about her demanded silence on my part. I was only 40 at that point, no readable lines on my face, a full head of hair, nothing that would indicate my travels. But as the dime novels used to say, "She read me like a book".

It got to the point where I almost had tears coming down my face from the accuracy of her words. I struggled to keep control and keep showing a neutral face but by that point I had probably blown it. Still, it doesn't explain how she was able to be so accurate.

She asked no questions nor did I reveal anything with my body language, which I consciously held in a neutral position. She did a standard Celtic Cross layout with the cards and began telling me things about my past and present that NO ONE EXCEPT MYSELF KNEW. That alone was enough to jolt me. 

As things worked out we dated for a while and she let me in on her secrets - the metaphysical ones, I mean. Basically she just read the cards - no customer reading, no cold-reading, no magician's tricks. She was just blessed with a very specific ability, one that neither she nor I could fully explain.

Some things you just take on faith.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2013)

Very interesting SifuPhil, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 1, 2013)

The first time I had my "fortune" told was way back in the 7th grade.

I attended a private, all girls school and the 7 th grade had the annual science weekender at the local Girl Scout mountain camp, which was really several dormitories and a huge main hall where meals were served and presentations were given. One of the science teachers read our palms and everything she told me, during my reading, has come true.

When I spent more time doing tarot readings, I would let my fellow pagan readers "practice" readings on me, but I have never sought a reading. I feel that readers should be able to use their intuitive tendencies in solving their own problems.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2014)

I went to a party one time and there was a Fortune Teller. She read my palm and was pretty good. The best experience I ever had though was being lucky enough to see James Van Praagh. He was in New York and my Sister and I went. He gave a lecture first and then started talking to people in the audience. There were 350 people there.He looked at me and my Sister and said He had an elderly man with him that had died from leg surgery. My Sister and I froze,because that was how our Dad had passed. Then he said your Mom is still here and her  name is Elizabeth.He said she likes to go to Bingo. I smiled because my Mom's name was Elizabeth and she went to Bingo almost every night.He said quite a  few other things that all related to my Dad. Then he said my Dad wanted us to know he was with the Big M. I almost collapsed because the reason we went to see
James Van Praagh was because my Sisters husband had recently passed and we were hoping we would hear something about him. When James said my Dad was with the Big M we knew immediately it was my Sisters husband because that was what my Dad always called him. His last name was Murphy and my Dad called him the Big M because they had 3 sons and my Dad would say he was the biggest out of all of them. I will never forget that day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

Amazing Sassycakes!


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2014)

Only once....in New Orleans.  The "psychic", or whatever you want to call him, told me out of the clear blue that I was supposed to be left handed, but was using my right hand by mistake.  He said that if I learned to do everything with my left hand, it would cure my "math anxiety".  Blew me away, because I had terrible math anxiety in grade school and just fell apart whenever I had to do math.  I learned to cope with it and actually because pretty good at math, but the "anxiety" has never left me completely.  I just don't like math.  So I asked my mother if I had ever shown any sign of being left handed.  She said yes I did and the doctor told her to put a sock on my left hand and make me use my right.

I know most psychics operate by using "leading questions" and work from there, but this was so out in left field.  I still don't know whether I believe in psychics or not, but I'm definitely open to the possibilities.


----------



## Lee (Dec 7, 2014)

Just once...not accurate and none of it happened as she foretold.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 7, 2014)

Many many times - tarot, palmistry, astrology, tea leaves - most vague.  The interesting one though, was when I was a teenager my girlfriend and me went to a tea cup reader who told me that there were a lot of uniforms in my life.  At the time my mom worked in a hospital and wore a uniform, my father worked for the airlines and wore a uniform, my boyfriend at the time was a security guard and wore a uniform and many people I knew later on in my life also wore uniforms.  Strange but true.  Wooo woooo.  I don't get too excited about it now, but I do occasionally read my daily horoscope for fun.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

No, I don't buy it, some people are very good at reading people and mostly it's a numbers game for the readers, hit or miss say the same general things that sound specific to enough people, it's bound to stick.  People have a need to believe in something, scammers of all kinds know this.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

Like I said in my first post, seein' is believin' with me when it comes to anything supernatural.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Like I said in my first post, seein' is believin' with me when it comes to anything supernatural.



Oh, I wasn't referring to having a certain energy around us, I believe we all do have such a thing as well as certain insights, we're all made of energies and chemical formations that hold us together and that and work off of different people accordingly.  I just don't believe in those that claim to talk to the dead or see into the future with any magical powers.  I've looked at people and said they should talk to their doctor and later one or two were dead, I've dreamed someone was dead and they later died, doesn't make me psychic, maybe intuitive to signals they were giving off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

I dreamed three times in a row when I was a kid, that I was sick in bed with family and friends around me visiting with gifts.  I finally told my mother that I may come down with the flu or something.  Shortly after that, a drunk drive nodded off at the wheel while I was waiting to cross the street, ran up onto the sidewalk at 45+ mph and hit me and my friend.  Luckily he just clipped us with the corner of the front bumper, but we both spent time in the hospital with breaks and stitches, etc.  Thankfully, nothing too serious happened, we got lucky.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, I could tell you about some dreams that to this day still give me the heebie jeebies, but, I know it's all in my very imaginative head.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

I know what you mean April.  My dreams are very vivid and in great detail, including intense colors.  So good dreams can be awesome, and nightmares can be intense.  Sometimes I have to lay off taking Melatonin, because it increases dream activity, sometimes for the better, but not always.


----------



## halalu (Dec 7, 2014)

One of my grandchildren seems to be living a supernatural life. He says that sometimes while he is at school someone he doesn't even know says things he might be thinking or talks about something he thought no one knew about but him.  Sometimes he comes home from school really upset and confused


----------



## Cookie (Dec 7, 2014)

AprilT said:


> No, I don't buy it, some people are very good at reading people and mostly it's a numbers game for the readers, hit or miss say the same general things that sound specific to enough people, it's bound to stick.  People have a need to believe in something, scammers of all kinds know this.



We are free to believe what we wish, but there are so many things we don't know or understand about the human  mind and what it is capable of, which may come to light someday.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

Cookie said:


> We are free to believe what we wish, but there are so many things we don't know or understand about the human  mind and what it is capable of, which may come to light someday.



Yes we are, and we sure don't know all that the mind is capable of, but we pretty certain of somethings at the moment and that is that there hasn't been a psychic to win the million dollar challenge.    or one of those famous ones to not have been shown to not be just doing a guessing game.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 7, 2014)

Very true indeed, AprilT. I haven't heard of any psychics that won the big lottery, or maybe they're just not telling. If only my spiritual guides would provide some lucky numbers for my big win, but alas it is not to be.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 7, 2014)

My sister is into tarot cards and astrological charts.  She talked me into getting a chart read.  We went to her mentor and spiritual guide.  Going in and meeting her was interesting.  She had a small nose ring (my first) that I couldn't take my eyes off.  I was focused on that and not daring to ask how you do certain things.  Anyway she read my chart but afterwards looking back I suspect she was really talented in getting information from our chit chat prior to the reading.  She did hit a few points that made me do a double take, but mostly it was generic and interesting.

I like to gamble and the first rule is forget luck, you play the odds and not your star alignment.  So I was somewhat indifferent but my wife and sister we antimated on the ride home about her hitting the nail on the head and I'd better listen to her advice.  Haven't been back but like to read my horoscope in the paper daily and think I can recognize other Geminis.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Very true indeed, AprilT. I haven't heard of any psychics that won the big lottery, or maybe they're just not telling. If only my spiritual guides would provide some lucky numbers for my big win, but alas it is not to be.



LOL, I was refering to this challenge






http://skepdic.com/randi.html






The ones they don't often show






This is one reason it's not funny and people need to think twice.


----------



## halalu (Dec 7, 2014)

Modern technology: cell phones, skype, contour and computer or android devices that allow us to control our electrical appliances and various other things and devices. Do you think that perhaps some of these people have on ear pieces and they quickly have someone view your facebook or something that shows your personal information?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 7, 2014)

I predict, if I don't get off this computer in say, the next 5 minutes, I'll not finish the book I've been reading, in the time I had wanted to.  Have fun kiddies.  If any psychics are on board, I need some lotto numbers, so if you have some good predictions, don't hold back.


----------



## halalu (Dec 7, 2014)

Does anyone remember a show called "The Power Rangers" the vilians were up on another planet with a viewing device that allowed them to see everything the power rangers did and they would plan attacks according to the information they saw?
Why are we so sure that we have total privacy? When companies do background checks they go beyond gathering information that is applicable to a job and now some companies are actually using private security companies to observe their employees activities outside of work. Why do we feel that these things are not possible or that it will never happen to us?


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I predict, if I don't get off this computer in say, the next 5 minutes, I'll not finish the book I've been reading, in the time I had wanted to.  Have fun kiddies.  If any psychics are on board, I need some lotto numbers, so if you have some good predictions, don't hold back.



Yeah, how come you never hear about a psychic winning the lottery big?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was 18 a lady up the street read my palm.  Among more mundane revelations was one that I would be a rich man.  Two points to be made here.  1.  Why would a 40 something divorcee invite a 18 YO boy over and hold his hand while "reading" his fortune and 2.  I am so far from wealthy as to be laughable so ask me if I believe in Santa, the Tooth Fairy, or Easter Rabbit but not fortune tellers.  On the other hand where else can a 18 YO go for a cold beer if not a friendly neighbor lady.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

*The Day I ran Into A Psychic At Walmart*

It all started with a house broom.  The one with the stiff-plastic bristles, was just not bristling anymore.  I used it for sweeping snow, and while in the store one day noticed a nice broom that looked better than the one I had.  After bringing it home, I put it away with the snow shovels and forgot about it. 

A week or so ago, we had a light snow, and I got to try out my new broom. It seemed OK, til I turned around to go into the house, and saw loose bristles lying in the snow,beside the walk.  I picked up about two dozen, and decided to return the broom the next day.

So I headed off to Walmart, carrying the broom, without the receipt.  As I was approaching the return counter, still 20 feet away,  The woman on the phone, shouted to me "You can't return that!  That was purchased at Bed, Bath & Beyond"!  ....and I ...speechless for a change..."but...but...buttt"!  She was still holding the phone and by this time ...was laughing.   She said to the person on the phone (my Wife)  "I just wanted him to think I was psychic"!  I

It turned out my Wife found the receipt from BB&B, and called just before I arrived.  "The lady said to her "Let's have some fun..."  Well it turned out they did!


----------



## kcvet (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah. a long time ago


----------



## AprilT (Dec 9, 2014)

Speaking back to dreams, I think my dreams may be trying to tell me something last night, I dreamt I had a face growing in a lot of hair, even Justin Beiber was jealous.  People wanted to know what happened and you would think I would be horribly upset, since as I was telling people about the Gelatin tabs I recently started taking, I was all and I've only been taking them for like two or three days. Thing is, I wasn't too upset a little weirded out of course.  I was showing them my hairline at my temple and how fabulously it was growing back in full where some of the hair had fallen out, btw, not the reason I'm taking the pills in real life though.  I started taking them for my nails but I think I may have read something about strange hair growth and it worked it's way into my dream.  :laugh:

Foreshadowing?  I think I better go take a quick look in the mirror.  I wouldn't be so cavalier if it happened in real life.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes, by an elderly spanish woman. She read my psalm then gazed into her crystal ball. She told me things I didn't want to hear. All the men in my dad's family died in their fifties, five of them. She didn't mention that but she told me I'd have a short life.


----------

